# Cyma "cymaflex" - My Last Purchase For 2014



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Just added a nice old Cyma R454 to my collection. New crystal needed but everything else is nice...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

On the surface, looks very clean and in good condition, apart from two slightly mangled screw heads. Well done Will, a good buy, but wish I knew more about Cyma and their place in the hierarchy of things.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Cyma/Tavannes is a long-established Swiss manufacture - read all about it here: http://penroseantiques.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/the-history-of-cyma-watch-company/

One of the case screws is slightly mangled - the scored crown wheel screw indicates it's a left-hand thread - and, apart from that, it's keeping perfect time. The regulator is slap bang in the middle.

Result!


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Looks great. Dig that groovy Cymaflex shock protection.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks lovely!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Snap!!










John :smile:


----------

